# Meet Skeever, Soap, and Wesker!



## 021414 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to posting in the forums, and thought I'd introduce my three rats. 























Skeever
Soap
Wesker


I rescued Skeever from Petsmart since he was in a brightly lit aquarium by himself and was extremely overweight with a super crusty tail. They kept dropping the price on him every time I went to Petsmart I would look at him and feel awful. Finally, I made the decision to go ahead and just buy him to get him out of there. He has lost quite a bit of weight, and is extremely happy with his two other friends. I was able to de-gunk his tail and he is so much happier. He goes on adventures all over the living room, plays finger tag, gives kisses, and is extremely cuddly. 

Soap is a fancy rat who gives tongue baths to my fingers and loves to run around the living room exploring with Wesker. Soap got his name because he was so small and slippery when I got him that it felt like holding a bar of soap in the shower. Also, his name was influenced by Modern Warfare 2.

I think Wesker is a dumbo rat, but he's not very big yet (just based on the ear placement). Wesker is the most daring and ambitious of my three rats. He scales anything he can to get to my potted plants on top of bookcases and dig through the dirt. He has recently started giving kisses and has beautiful ruby red eyes.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh they are all adorable! It's so nice you were able to give skeever a good home, he's lucky to have you The plants that Wesker digs in aren't toxic are they? I just got new plants that are poisonous so I gotta keep them way far away from my rat.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cute =]


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Aw, bless ya for giving Skeeker a home


----------



## Holywobbles (Nov 15, 2011)

They are so cute! Cuties ya got there.


----------



## 021414 (Aug 30, 2010)

JessyGene said:


> Oh they are all adorable! It's so nice you were able to give skeever a good home, he's lucky to have you The plants that Wesker digs in aren't toxic are they? I just got new plants that are poisonous so I gotta keep them way far away from my rat.


Thank you! The plant has been relocated in a more artistic way since I'm not sure if its toxic to my ratties. I've uploaded a picture of the new *hopefully* rat proof setup.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Where is Skeever's name from? If ya don't mind me asking


----------



## Holywobbles (Nov 15, 2011)

Hahah aw pretty little plant


----------



## 021414 (Aug 30, 2010)

Skeever's name comes from the video game Skyrim, and it is very fitting for him because it sounds like schemer and he does seem to always be scheming some kind of adventure where it takes me a while to find him.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I guessed so, haha


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (May 10, 2012)

Aww! They're adorable! XD I'm so glad you gace Skeever a wonderful home.


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

Those are some awesome rats! I especially like the markings on Skeever. Glad you were able to save him.


----------

